# Nette VB Beispiele



## Thomas Darimont (7. Juli 2003)

Servus!

Schaut euch doch mal diesen Link an:

http://www.rhirte.de/vb/index2.htm

Gruss Tom


----------



## blackbox (13. Juli 2003)

hallo TOM
sehr schöne SEITE,
danke für diese INFO
greez bb


----------



## mr_leasure (9. August 2003)

Hey tom .


Ich hab' mir auch gleich die Seite angesehen und finde sie ziemlich gut . Auch sehr übersichtlich ...


----------



## Sne@k (12. August 2003)

Hysen

also die Site ist vom Design net grad sehr anspruchsvoll...
ist aber gut strucktoriert!!!!!!!!!Das gefällt!!

n1 m8


----------



## CrashWriter (4. Mai 2004)

super Seite. Das Design könnte etwas geändert werden, sonst echt OK

mfg
CrashWriter


----------



## Neo_der_Hacker (15. Juni 2004)

*ich auch*

das is auch ne geniale page:
http://www.vbwelt.de/


----------



## Peter Marlton (16. August 2004)

*Wichtige Linkz : VB-Beispiele*

Hallo,
schaut euch doch auch mal folgende Seiten an :

www.activevb.de 
Die Tipps dieser Seite helfen meistens weiter, wenn nicht dann in dem gut besuchten Forum erfahrenere Vb'ler fragen, die wissen immer Bescheid!

www.VbArchiv.net 
Eine weitere Seite mit haufenweise Tipps und Tricks und Beispielen, die weiterhelfen!

MFG Peter


----------



## defc0n1 (25. August 2004)

*Danke super link*

Danke super link,
Auch gut sind:
Forum Downloads Links zu VB und anderen Themen 
Forum links infos zu VB etc. 
VB Forum 
VB Forum und co 
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Merlin_78 (1. November 2004)

In Sachen VB finde ich den VBAccelerator sehr hilfreich.

Zum Beispiel wundern sich viele darüber, daß sich nach dem x-ten Programmaufruf das Programm aufhängt. Hier finde ich den "GUI Resource Tracer" sehr hilfreich. Mit diesem Tool kann man die Anzahl der verwendeten Resourcen kontrollieren. Da sieht man gleich, ob beim Beenden des Programms alle Resourcen wieder freigegeben wurden. VB hat ja schließlich keinen GarbageCollector wie er in Java verwendet wird.

Außerdem finde ich den Programmierstil sehr gut und es gibt eine Menge an fertigen Tools, Komponenten, ... - und das alles OpenSource.

Deshalb mein Tipp: http://www.vbaccelerator.com/home/VB/index.asp


----------



## RamonR (19. September 2006)

Folgender Link enthält viele praktische Lösungen für VB-Alltagsprobleme  

http://vb-tec.de/faq.htm


----------



## Dr4g00n (11. November 2006)

*Exe*

ich hab mir diese seite mit den beispielen angeschaut, aber nich gefunden,
was ich gesucht habe:

Ich hab ein StartUp fenster zum starten eines Spiels gemacht,
und hab es beim label1 (zum starten) mit diesen Code versucht:


```
Private Sub Label1_MouseDown(Button As Integer, Shift As Integer, X As Single, Y As Single)
Label1.ForeColor = &HFF&
End Sub

Private Sub Label1_MouseUp(Button As Integer, Shift As Integer, X As Single, Y As Single)
Label1.ForeColor = &HFFFFFF
Shell ("D:\Spiele\LF2\LF2_v1.9c\lf2.exe")
End Sub
```

Es hat aber nicht funktioniert: kaum hab ich auf die schrift geklickt, kam dieses
fenster raus wo stand das lf2.exe einen fehler verursacht hat und beendet wird.

Ich glaube, das liegt daran, das das spiel seine dateien nicht laden kann,
deshalb frag ich eich um hilfe


----------



## Sehrgay (11. September 2007)

Hi Ho Tom,
Ich bin zur Zeit in Waldkirch auf der Schule und fang da gerade mit VB Programmierung an. Da kommt deine Steit wie gerufen


----------



## KUKDA (16. Oktober 2007)

alles super links...

leider ist es mir als blutiger anfänger nicht gelungen
eine vernünftige Methode zu schreiben, damit ich einen String in ein Text File ablegen kann.

Mein String ist voller Zahlen, ich möchte nun jeweils immer sechs Zahlen aus dem String lesen, enter und dann die nächsten sechs. Ich habe am Anfang der sechs Zahlen einen char(17) und am schluss der sechs Zahlen einen char(19), wie schaffe ich es nun, dass mir nicht der ganz string verloren geht, beim auslesen der ersten sechs.

besten dank für eure hilfe

gruss


----------



## Darkhell (16. Oktober 2007)

```
Option Explicit
   Dim TheString As String 'Dein String
   Dim ZStrPos As Integer 'Die Aktuelle Position, ab der gespeichert werden soll
   Dim ZDivisionsanzahl As Integer 'Speichert, wie oft die Sechs in die Länge hineingeht
   DimZStrLen As Integer 'Länge des Strings

Public Sub Form_Load()
   ZStrLen = Len(TheString)
   ZDivisionsAnzahl = Int(ZStrLen/6)
   For i=0 To ZDivisionsanzahl
      If  ZStrPos = ZDivisionsanzahl Then 
         Save Left$(TheString, ZStrPos, ZStrLen - ZStrPos), Datei
         Exit Sub
      End If
      Save Left$(TheString, ZStrPos, 6), Datei
      ZStrPos = ZStrPos + 6
   Next i
End Sub

Public Function Save(String2Save, File2SaveIn)
Dim Temp As String
Open File2SaveIn For Input As 1
Temp = Input(LOF(1), 1)
Close #1
Open File2SaveIn For Input As 2
Print #2, Temp & vbCrLf & String2Save
Close #2
End Function
```

So ungefähr müsstes sein.... Nehme keine Haftung für falsche Garantie ;-)


----------



## fredlllll (10. Januar 2009)

hab mir den spaß gemacht und nach der idee von godwar ein kleines spiel programmiert.

eine kugel die der gravitation unterliegt. steuerbar mit den pfeiltasten (kein luftwiederstand) ziel ist es die kugel so lang wie möglich in dem blauen dings zu halten. ein ende gibts nich. desweiteren eine kleine ki die das übernimmt =)

paket ist im anhang


----------



## Roula (28. Mai 2011)

hallo Alllllleee

ich bin ein neuen Benutzer bei euch  
Bitte um hilfe  , kann jemand von euch helfen ? ich muss einen skript schreiben hatte viel mals gemacht aber  geht nicht . es geht um Lottoziehung. welches zuerst 1000 Lottoscheine zieht ( die gezogene Zahlen dürfen nicht zweimal pro Ziehung vorkommen).

a) ausgeben : wie oft welche Zahl vorgekommen ist ---> als Textausgabe
b)Alternative : Balkendiagramm

ich freue mich auf eure HILFE weil ich es unbedingt brauche  

vielen Dank


----------



## Yaslaw (30. Mai 2011)

Erzähl mal etwas über die Ansätze die nicht gehen.
Wenn du eine fertige Lösung willst, dann extrahieren ich den Beitrag in einnen neuen Thread und verschiebe ihn zu den Stellengesuchen.


----------



## Roula (30. Mai 2011)

Danke Ihnen viel mals ich hab die Aufgabe schon erledigt mit Do... Loop schleife ;-)


----------

